# Critigue this western pleasure gelding.!!



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

I am kind of interested in him. I like him but the only thing I dont really like is his lope. I dont know what do you think. THere is a video on his dreamhorse add. Thanks

View Ad - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

here is another one I llike. Which one do you like better?

View Ad - DreamHorse.com - Dream Horse Classifieds


Here is a video of him


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

The horses don't show up...


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

*Take everything I say with a grain of salt because I am not very westerny but I watch a lot of shows and my best friend is a western queen lol. I couldn't view the first horse and the second one I would defenatly test ride to see if you can get him more consistant, I couldn't tell if he was walking or joging and (depending on your level) I've heard that at breed shows they don't like the horses with the really "bouncy" heads at the lope which this boy seems to have. I also just don't like his lope, it is almost like he stops in between each stride and doesn't have the forward motion (that could be the hunter in me coming out lol). He's a cutie though! *


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

See thats what I saw too and I think with time he will have the consitancy down he just needs work. His lope needs to be fixed more too I agree. He does need to move forward. I think I will test ride him and see how he is. 
I will see whats going on with the first one.

Thanks for the critique.:wink:

Heres the first one's add with the video again
http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

shermanismybaby3006 said:


> See thats what I saw too and I think with time he will have the consitancy down he just needs work. His lope needs to be fixed more too I agree. He does need to move forward. I think I will test ride him and see how he is.
> I will see whats going on with the first one.
> 
> Thanks for the critique.:wink:


No problem, I also kind of figured that it's very possible that this guy might not own the horse and is having a hard time keeping him going. A friend of mine thinks she's to "fat" to be in sale videos (mrs. 150lbs!) so she has friends ride her horses sometimes. Test riding it always good and if anything it's an excuse to go and see a horse LOL.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

try just posting the horse's ID.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

His dreamhorse ID is 

1314614

Thats the first horse.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1314614 - Prinzziples Redeemer

Okay, here is the ad. Not a great picture to critique, but I do like his color.
The video didn't make sense to me... maybe because I'm a hunter. I do not like how he kept his ears back the entire time I was able to watch (which wasn't long)

http://www.dreamhorse.com/show_horse.php?form_horse_id=1247212&share_this=Y
Here is the 2nd horses ad.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for puttin that up there


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I really don't like either one.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with GottaRide. You can find a much nicer horse that either of those two for that kind of money. The first horse is really sore in front in the video. The second horse could be pushed up and he would probably move better however he really isn't that "special" of a horse. My advice, keep looking and request a lot of videos.


----------



## shermanismybaby3006 (Oct 10, 2008)

ok thanks everyone=)


----------

